# Tex classic &Target shooter



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

received a nice parcel today from gamekeeper john,the tex classic and target shooter.on opening you get the familiar waft of tbg and straight of the batt you notice how well made johns catapults really are.the tex classic is just that,a classic and the target shooter feels tailored to the hand,actually they both do when shooting.the bands have been tied so well and the pouches feel bullet proof although comfortable when loaded.first shots were taken with 8mm and seeing as these were both fitted with single theraband as requested they sent the ammo down to the catcher a treat.then loaded up with 11mm lead and again,both catapults got the job done,and i would have no doubt these would take game banded with singles,overall superb price ,superb finish and a pleasure to shoot.i would have no hesitation in recomending you buy one or 4 lol,and get yourself a nice collection going
in closing id just like to mention John has the full permission to sell these fantastic frames by the legend himself,Tex

Marcus sr


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the great review







also i would just like to add that i have full permission of "tex-shooter" to sell hes classic frames, john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> received a nice parcel today from gamekeeper john,the tex classic and target shooter.on opening you get the familiar waft of tbg and straight of the batt you notice how well made johns catapults really are.the tex classic is just that,a classic and the target shooter feels tailored to the hand,actually they both do when shooting.the bands have been tied so well and the pouches feel bullet proof although comfortable when loaded.first shots were taken with 8mm and seeing as these were both fitted with single theraband as requested they sent the ammo down to the catcher a treat.then loaded up with 11mm lead and again,both catapults got the job done,and i would have no doubt these would take game banded with singles,overall superb price ,superb finish and a pleasure to shoot.i would have no hesitation in recomending you buy one or 4 lol,and get yourself a nice collection going,
> 
> Marcus sr


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

That set up looks cracking mate.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are great! Look like awesome shooters.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

they look great! i want one...can't have one...lol


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice slingshots


----------

